# 500+ hp set up can it be done



## evnz (Jul 24, 2010)

hi to all as you all know I have a ev ute , while at work a few week ago a man saw my ute and liked it well today he was at work and asked what is the biggest electric motor he can put in his chev I thought of ev west's twin warp 11's can you get over 500 hp .......
thinking so far
warp 13?
warp 11 hv twin motors ?
with a sol 1 or ?
batteries ?
I tolled him about Plasma racing doing 10.4 1/4 mile and he was keen to go faster is that doable ?
let the ideas come please
thanks
owen


----------



## frodus (Apr 12, 2008)

Yes it is:
http://green.autoblog.com/2014/04/25/garlits-electric-dragster-shooting-200-mph-next-week/

over 2000HP


----------



## evnz (Jul 24, 2010)

thanks for that I was hoping for a bit of help with motor options, best batteries etc
so far I have thought of sol1 and two ether warp 11 or maybe warp 9 motors unless ac can give more ?
do I go with a trans if so what is strong enough to take it?


----------



## Jan (Oct 5, 2009)

evnz said:


> ..unless ac can give more ?


AC will be very very expensive in this power range. But not impossible. If money is no constraint, you could use 4 of these:

http://store.evtv.me/proddetail.php?prod=UQM100

That'll give you over 500bhp. 

But it will add a lot of complexity and costs for gearing the output down to a disired RPM range at the wheels.

If money is a constraint, Your best bet is a Solition 1 and this baby:

http://store.evtv.me/proddetail.php?prod=siamese

I don't think there is a gearbox needed in this case.

For batteries you'll need high power density batteries, not really hig energy density batteries. With more than 10C output. That will be A123's or KOKAM and the likes. Also not the cheapest.


----------



## dougingraham (Jul 26, 2011)

500 HP is 373kw. A single Soliton 1 cant quite get there. A Shiva can easily do this. A single 2000 amp Zilla can do this but only barely once you consider motor and drive train losses. A WarP 9's driven at 2000 amps and 200 volts is 400kw but the efficiency of the motor at that point is probably going to be around 60% making the output 322 hp. So you need two of those. Not sure if you can drive a WarP 11 HV at 2000 amps but lets assume you can for the purposes of this calculation. 288 volts times 2000 amps is 576kw or 772 hp. At 60% efficiency this would give an output of 463 hp so still not quite enough. A regular WarP 11 and WarP 13 are not going to give you much more than the WarP 9 because they have similar restrictions on voltage and current. They will both deliver more torque than the 9.

So two motors and two controllers (or one Shiva) is going to be required to get there. That is why all the drag racers use two motors?


----------



## EV West (Jan 12, 2012)

evnz said:


> I thought of ev west's twin warp 11's can you get over 500 hp .......
> thinking so far
> warp 13?
> warp 11 hv twin motors ?
> ...


You can easily get over 500hp from the Twin Warp 11. You do need some pretty serious batteries to keep up. It can get easier if you go higher voltage, as you won't require as much current from your pack. 

We have the AM Racing motors, and they have a Dual Stack that will be able to hit those numbers, though it's a more costly solution. 

http://www.evwest.com/catalog/product_info.php?products_id=297


----------



## Vhclbldr (Feb 8, 2014)

How about building an EV conversion in stages, utilizing one warp11 with an EV Drive tranny (for the reverse), then adding the second (front) motor and controller as your budget allows? Won't one Warp11 get you over 250HP and plenty of tire-spinning torque when mated to a EV drive or Reid transmission?


----------



## sumfoo1 (Mar 16, 2010)

EV West said:


> You can easily get over 500hp from the Twin Warp 11. You do need some pretty serious batteries to keep up. It can get easier if you go higher voltage, as you won't require as much current from your pack.
> 
> We have the AM Racing motors, and they have a Dual Stack that will be able to hit those numbers, though it's a more costly solution.
> 
> http://www.evwest.com/catalog/product_info.php?products_id=297


how hard is getting the controller setup on those AM-Racing motors... 
I've heard the remys are a lot more difficult then a plug and play solution. 

But then I've also heard the Reinhardt controller works well with them. Does it still take a lot of time to program correctly or is it get controller, tell it number of poles etc. and go from there.


----------



## major (Apr 4, 2008)

sumfoo1 said:


> how hard is getting the controller setup on those AM-Racing motors...
> I've heard the remys are a lot more difficult then a plug and play solution.
> 
> But then I've also heard the Reinhardt controller works well with them. Does it still take a lot of time to program correctly or is it get controller, tell it number of poles etc. and go from there.


Typically you need to send the motor to Reinhardt for a couple of weeks for them to mate the controller. However I think they have that characterization in a can ready to go for the Remy/AM motors. Better check with them to be certain.


----------



## frodus (Apr 12, 2008)

Characterization would be needed for any new motors. 

Fortunately, They have configurations already for the Remy cores used in the AM-Racing motors, so the AM-Racing motors would be simple to setup. If you buy as a package, they likely come set up already.


----------



## sumfoo1 (Mar 16, 2010)

frodus said:


> Characterization would be needed for any new motors.
> 
> Fortunately, They have configurations already for the Remy cores used in the AM-Racing motors, so the AM-Racing motors would be simple to setup. If you buy as a package, they likely come set up already.


Do you know which ones they use? series or parallel 

Thing is i can find info on all but the

REM-HVH-250-090PO motors which seem to be the least expensive while offering a solid power band... and i don't know if they are the least expensive due to the production numbers on them, or if its that they are just not as desirable.


----------



## frodus (Apr 12, 2008)

Email me again, and I'll check. AMR guys are buddies of mine and I can usually get an answer pretty quick.


----------



## evnz (Jul 24, 2010)

Would 2 warp 11 hv (being 288v) be better than 2 warp 11 standed I know that rasing the volts they will put thinner wire in it but 288 v has to be better than 170 v ?


----------



## dougingraham (Jul 26, 2011)

evnz said:


> Would 2 warp 11 hv (being 288v) be better than 2 warp 11 standed I know that rasing the volts they will put thinner wire in it but 288 v has to be better than 170 v ?


Lets assume you are using Soliton 1 for controllers. You will need to use two of them to drive a pair of WarP 11HV. 288 volts * 1000 amps = 288 kilowatts per motor. This is 576 kw total or 772 hp input power. I don't know how hard you can push up the current with this motor but it would require a higher current controller.

Regular WarP 11 can do 170 volts and 1000 amps limited by the controller. You can connect the motors in series for 340 volts * 1000 amps = 340 kilowatts for both motors. And 340kw for two motors is 455 hp input power. This is the same as if a pair of WarP 9's were used. If you use controllers that can do 2000 amps (Zilla 2k) then you use two of these controllers and you get 170 volts times 2000 amps = 340 kilowatts per motor. This is 680 kw or 912 hp input power. Again you can do this with the WarP 9. The difference between WarP 9 and WarP 11 is that the WarP 11 can do those power levels longer. The WarP 11 also has more torque per amp. These extreme currents are for short durations only

So it kind of depends on your goal what the best solution is. The motor is not necessarily the limiting factor. Unless you have done a good job with the battery it will probably be the limiting factor. Say you are doing a performance street car that you could daily drive I would choose the WarP 11 HV motor with a high voltage pack consisting of up to 94 cells. About the smallest cells you would want to use for this would be 100AH because they can provide the current. If you go to two motors to get muscle car performance then you need 200 AH cells. This is a lot of batteries. About 1410 lbs (641 kg) and 60.2 kwh. So with a 2 ton car you could expect a range of around 150 miles. A more exotic battery would be required to keep the weight down.


----------



## evnz (Jul 24, 2010)

The idea so far was kit car 600 kg, two sol 1 30kg, two warp 11 hv 200kg, two battery packs 300v (edit to 100ah)600 kg ......288v x1000 = 288kw = 386 hp each motor 
Is it doable ? yes 
Thank for all the replies
Owen


----------



## evnz (Jul 24, 2010)

WarP 11
500 Amps for 5 minutes
250 for 1 hour
200 continuous

WarP 11HV
450 Amps for 5 minutes
225 for one hour
190 continuous

warp 11
170x500= 85kw
warp 11 hv
288x450= 129.6kw


I would think they would handle 1000 amp for 30 sec would cooling (with chilled air) them with an external fan change that by much eg go from 30 sec to 60 sec


----------



## Pashley (Sep 25, 2020)

These guys offer a fairly compact motor + transmission + diff package they rate at 240 HP. Use one of those on each axle for 480 HP & 4wd? Or Warp as suggested above on rear & this up front should get you near 1000 HP.

Tranny is powerglide & company used to be GM Strasbourg so they know how to do those.





E-drive module


PUNCH Powerglide conceives eDrive modules that include an electric motor with control system and the mechanical components of the transmission and differential. This module can be used in hybrid or full electric vehicles on the front or rear axle




www.punchpowerglide.com


----------



## MattsAwesomeStuff (Aug 10, 2017)

Pashley said:


> These guys are totally not me, digging up and spamming old unrelated threads. I'm a big fat scammer and I sniff farts.


We have to get a handle on the mod situation 'round here.


----------



## brian_ (Feb 7, 2017)

If anyone is actually interested in the original topic (now that it has been resurrected to the "new" list), how about this one (also an old thread):
2000HP BLDC 215lb 10" motor.


----------

